# Game.... :)



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay, so I thought of this game. It's like the word chain, just with quotes. They can be movie quotes, tv quotes, famous quotes, or whatever, just make sure you say where the quote is from. Soo example: I'll say, "Do you feel lucky?." - Dirty Harry Now the next person would say a quote that starts with a Y because that was the last letter in Lucky. Does somebody want to start it off?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Yesterday is a canceled check tomorrow is a promissory note today is the only cash you have -- so spend it wisely. »Kay Lyons


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

"You mistake me, my dear. I have the utmost respect for your nerves. They've been my constant companion these twenty years." Pride & Prejudice (movie -2005 version)


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

"She will remember your heart when men are fairy tales in books written by rabbits. Of all unicorns, she is the only one who knows what regret is - and love. "
The Last Unicorn (1982)


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

"Empire had the better ending. I mean, Luke gets his hand cut off, finds out Vader's his father, Han gets frozen and taken away by Boba Fett. It ends on such a down note. I mean, that's what life is, a series of down endings. All Jedi had was a bunch of Muppets."
- DANTE (Brian O'Halloran) in Clerks (1994)


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

"Snakes don't walk, they slither." --Disney Robin Hood


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Run, Forest!  -Forest Gump


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

"There is nothing more frustrating than playing hide and seek with a deaf wolf." Due South


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Fear God, and your enemies will fear you. -Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

"Under the spreading chestnut tree, the village smithy stands." The Village Blacksmith - (poem)


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

"Sire, do you - like yourself?" - Nathanial, Enchanted


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

"Ferris!" - Ferris Bueller


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Really, is that even possible?" sir lloyd


----------

